# Did anyone get pregnant naturally after 9-12 months of trying?



## arianne

Sorry ladies, I know this forum is for bfp announcements but I really need to hear some of your success stories to keep trying and not give up :( I have been trying for 8 months now, and feeling like is never going to happen :cry:

Has anyone succeeded to get pregnant on their own after 9-12 months of trying?
Did you try anything different the cycle you got your bfp?

Thank you ladies, wish you the best!! :kiss:


----------



## embryo

You can find many in the success stories thread!Relax!FX !!


----------



## babyhopes2323

me,, i would say i got pregnant naturally after a whole year and a month. 14 months.. although i think i tried harder since april 2010.. but been having unprotected sex since jan so it has been 12 months.


dont give up hope. i went and got tested and gott dh tested too. those are the first steps..

try and try some more. never give up hope.. xxx

:dust:


----------



## Angelique

YEP!!

I have been trying about a year... I conceived "naturally" I did use soy isoflavones, and think they helped.... but I still call it naturally. 

Hang in there, I know how hard it is....


----------



## arianne

Thank you girls! I appreciate your answers.

I did got tested, dh too... everything seems fine, so I don't really have any other choice than just keep trying:shrug: I wish they could have found something to fix... but I guess I fall into the unexplained category:cry:

Angelique, what is soy isoflavones?? I am willing to try anything! :brat:

Thank you ladies! Wish you the best!


----------



## embryo

I hate this word"Unexplained".My gyn did every investigation under the sun and she believes I'll conceive naturally once I lose the excess SEVEN pounds I have!:growlmad:
I too would want to know about Soy.Looks like its bit controversial,Wish someone would enlighten us!


----------



## ChristinaRN

I finally got pregnant on cycle #24 of TTC. Did 3 rounds of Clomid with no success....but did conceive naturally on cycle #24. It's frustrating, I remember, Hang in there.


----------



## Nat0619

I finally got my :bfp: last week after 12 months ttc and a year of NTNP before that!

I conceived the first month I tried acupuncture and completely believe this was what helped us :thumbup:

:dust:


----------



## Lucy0945

It took us 13 months in total to conceive this baby, our first - including 8 months using OPKs. I remember the feeling that it will never happen so well...it will. The month I got my BFP I lost 5kgs in weight, was going to the gym loads, gave up alcohol, and started drinking coffee! I was also kind of giving up, so didn't stress so much about it. Good luck!


----------



## grandbleu

Yes hon - we tried for 2 years before we got our BFP (our only technique was having sex but obviously we weren't doing it right LOL). Unfortunately we lost the baby BUT when I was ready to try again I went into TTC wholeheartedly and it only took us 3 cycles!!!

What I did differently the 2nd time around:

1. Conceive Plus!!! - I LOVE it!!! - definitely helped us as I have little natural EWCM.
2. Hips up in the air for 60 minutes. Have OH make you a tea or coffee and bring you mags or your computer. :coffee:
3. Prayed a lot. [-o&lt;
4. Stopped obsessing about TWW symptoms. This helped me to relax more. 

Good luck - it will happen. 

:dust:


----------



## BabyDeacon

i got my BFP in feb 2011 after tring since april 2009!


----------



## amie-leigh

i fell pregnant in 2008 with morgan after 11 months and shes now a happy healthy 19month old toddler so it can happen x


----------



## lucy_x

It can happen! I know a lady who had been trying for 5 years before concieveing naturally! It can happen hun :hugs: Dont loose faith x


----------



## Angelique

They say Soy Isoflavones is like Natures Clomid.... I was like you and after a year of trying, I I took 3, 50mg tabs on days 5-10 like I would have Clomid, and got my bfp..... i have no idea if thats what did it or not, but hey.... it seemed to

here is some info
https://www.justmommies.com/getting...lements/soy-isoflavones-natural-alternative-t

https://fertility-challenged.blogspot.com/2008/07/soy-isoflavones-natural-clomid.html

https://www.ehow.com/how_4998044_pregnant-using-soy-isoflavones.html

Keep your chin up... it will happen


----------



## overcomer79

I went 3.5 years and got pregnant naturally after just throwing in the towel. I forgot about and then next thing I knew, I found out I was pregnant..It really is true that the harder you try the harder it is to become pregnant. I hope I can remember that when we start ttc in january


----------



## truly_blessed

yes, me. 16 months after MMC and 11 cycles of TTC and we finally did it this month. My dream of a baby for Christmas 2011 is looking to be coming true.


----------



## ~MrsF~

I got pregnant naturally after 9 months. I had a short luteal phase for months - but it gradually improved as time passed. I think my body needed a recovery period after 15 years on the pill. I did try soy in month 6 but wasn't taking anything after that as I had given up!


----------



## Odd Socks

yes, after 17 months i got my bfp :) i now have a 7 1/2 month old baby girl :)
xx


----------



## Mollykins

Hello sweets. I just want to say that it took my OH and I 18 months to conceive and yes, all natural. :) I was actually about to go on a break for my own mental health and it happened that last cycle. :cloud9: Even more confusing for us is that we already have two children; we couldn't understand it but we kept trying. :thumbup: 

Never give up sweetling. You're time will come. :hugs:


----------



## sallyrose

yes it took me 2 years afetr coming off the pill to naturally concieve, it was as soon as i stopped worrying about it x


----------



## KimmyLou

It took me and DH 4 1/2 years to conceive naturally xx


----------



## mrsmax

I'm on my 10th month ttc and these stories have put a smile on my face xx

Thanks everyone


----------



## Allie84

This is my 10th month TTC and I just got a BFP this morning at 10dpo! And we've pretty much done everything right every cycle. I'm scared but super excited!!


----------



## Kerrie-x

It took us 16 months to concieve our daughter (Naturally) and we've now been TTC baby number 2 for 9 months x


----------



## Heidi

Hi, it took us exactly 12 months to conceive our 1st, dont give up hope :hug:


----------

